# Striking LotR Illustrations from 1993 Russian Edition



## Keith Mathison (Jun 20, 2020)

I ran across a website that has scans of what appears to be all of the illustrations from a 1993 Russian edition of Lord of the Rings. If you have only seen illustrations like those by Alan Lee, John Howe and the like, you might find these interesting. Here is the link . . .






Иллюстраторы Толкиена: Сергей Юхимов. Обсуждение на LiveInternet - Российский Сервис Онлайн-Дневников


Иллюстрации самого Толкиена к собственным произведениям Начало рассказа об иллюстраторах Толкиена Продолжение рассказа об иллюстраторах Толкиена Может, публикацией этого поста, я и обнаружу у себя полное отсутствие художественного вкуса, но это, по...




www.liveinternet.ru


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Jun 20, 2020)

Thanks for sharing this Keith Mathison, these images are _*absolutely terrific!!!*_

They make me think of Russian-Orthodox frescoes, or of Russian icons too.

What a refreshingly alternative style! 😍


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 20, 2020)

Very interesting!

You'll find more Russian Tolkien illustrations, posted by Alice (and me) in the Book Covers thread.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 20, 2020)

Wow! Some of those I'd hang on my wall.


----------



## Elthir (Jun 20, 2020)

Wow, even a Tengwar chart! Very interesting! Thanks Keith.

🐾


----------

